
Google doesn't think I'm a person - DavidCanHelp
https://medium.com/@david.liedle/is-machine-learning-at-google-falling-apart-googles-system-doesn-t-believe-i-m-a-person-88c92159c979
======
yesenadam
_I’m sure you’ve heard people rant about being banned from a service when they
don’t think they should have been. This is not one of those rants._

Well, that's exactly what it is, though. Nothing wrong with that.

~~~
DavidCanHelp
I suppose it turned into that after all. As layer after layer of the impact
kept unfolding I was a bit in shock - not that such a thing is possible, but
that it all hinges on Google's neglected social media platform. Ban me on G+
if you must, but stripping my identity on Gmail, Hangouts, Google Photos,
OAuth2 for other sites? That's what hurts.

~~~
yesenadam
It sounds nightmarish. You thought Google was your friend... (I'd never even
heard of most of those Google things you had in your life.) Especially when
you're paying the &$#*s.

------
DavidCanHelp
Update: my Google+ profile has been restored, with no explanation so far. My
concern remains that there is such a coupling between their social media
service and every other product. I have added an update to this effect at the
top of the post.

------
auslander
> ... all of the hard work I put into labeling people I’ve met in New York,
> Pennsylvania, Massachusetts

Are they all Ok with it, you have their permission? because I wouldn't be
personally.

~~~
DavidCanHelp
Yes, they're all people I've met at conferences, meetups, partner companies. I
only label people that I've met and that knew I was taking their picture. It
helps me to keep a personal connection with a much larger group of
acquaintances than I could keep in my head alone.

~~~
taejo
> I only label people that I've met and that knew I was taking their picture.

Since you don't say it, one infers that you _didn 't_ have their permission to
tell Google who and where they were, and that you met them.

~~~
DavidCanHelp
Interesting. Ok, I've added clarity there in case that is misleading.

